# M5 drivers beware .....



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> PRESS RELEASEâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
> 
> VAUXHALL and WORTEC are delighted to announce the official release of the MONARO VXR 500!!!
> 
> ...


mmm that is very tempting. OK probably not as sophisticated at the M5/M6 with all its electronic gearbox gimmericky, but it's going to be huge fun. I know mine is with 'only' 430 bhp!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh god just another excuse for M5 drivers to tell how good their motor is and better than everything else :roll: :wink:


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Very nice. Very nice indeed.

No worries about the M5 owners. Lets face it, they're the equivalent of Jo Brand. Even if Jo Brand were the best shag in the world you probably wouldn't choose to publicly walk around with her and talk about her all the time. The M6 is more Dawn French - still a bit iffy but strangely interesting.

The Monaro is more Angelina Jolie - not to everyone's taste, but any normal hot blooded bloke would say yes.

Can anyone think of a good example for the TVR - top looker, 'performs' well but is prone to psychological problems?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ooo Ooo this is going to be interesting


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

People round here who drive an M5 are far too forum savvy to bite. 

And also busy buying watches, so have not time for this kind of thing... :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Actually I didn't post this in an attempt to draw certain forum members into a debate - cos I've met Paul and he's a fine fella :wink: - more just to show that there are some amazing performance cars available from Vauxhall 

Anyway, as you say, he's probably still too busy trying to decide whether his beemers gearbox is an auto or manual, (and how it works...) buying watches, investiment properties (did that ever happen? :roll: ) , or Audi A4 cabs for the missus :roll:

:wink: :wink: 

You may note from the pics above, the car is still running on standard manifolds & exhaust. If 500 bhp is not enough, 600 bhp is on its way once the manifolds and exhaust and a few other bits have been done. Heres a Monaro 'ute' development vehicle :twisted:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You tempted Paul ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> Very nice. Very nice indeed.
> 
> No worries about the M5 owners. Lets face it, they're the equivalent of Jo Brand. Even if Jo Brand were the best shag in the world you probably wouldn't choose to publicly walk around with her and talk about her all the time. The M6 is more Dawn French - still a bit iffy but strangely interesting.
> 
> ...


That's rich coming form a TVR owner :lol: at least i could be seen out & not fail mechanically en route for my date :lol:

Perhaps Steptoe is a good one for you (if their was a Miss or Mrs Steptoe) :wink: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually I didn't post this in an attempt to draw certain forum members into a debate - cos I've met Paul and he's a fine fella :wink: - more just to show that there are some amazing performance cars available from Vauxhall
> 
> ...


Lush  & cheers 

Gearbox is manual, watch has been bought, wifes A4 Cab is up for sale & investment property is still on the cards which is one of the reasons the wife has returned to work for a while. Also she's now in the GM club, as her company car is a Vauxhall Vectra SRI :?

The Monaro VXR is a package i'd be interested in & having been in yours, they are exciting & interesting cars, but badge snobbery plays a big part (not proud of that) & i'm just not sure i'd want to spend that much cash on a GM car. Judiths Vectra does not help this as the drive is just nasty in comparison to the A4 Cab.

On the reverse, hats off to Vauxhall/GM for having the balls to launch such a car that will no doubt take on the likes of the M5/M6, AMG Mercs & Audi RS's for in some cases half the outlay. It's certainly a wake up call for the Germans & i hope/think GM will clean up with this car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> People round here who drive an M5 are far too forum savvy to bite.
> 
> And also busy buying watches, so have not time for this kind of thing... :wink:


Only slightly bitten :wink:

I've always liked the looks & proposition of the Monaro & especially the VXR variants. If M5/6 & AMG performance can be bought for half the money then it's an exciting & interesting proposition. 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Could the person who has hacked into W7 PMC's account please cease and desist immediately :x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Oh god just another excuse for M5 drivers to tell how good their motor is and better than everything else :roll: :wink:


Is their another M5 owner on here??

I know how good my car is but have never said it's better than everything else so must be someone else you're thinking of :? . I've said quite the opposite in some cases


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Could the person who has hacked into W7 PMC's account please cease and desist immediately :x


Bloody hackers.

Such a provocative title for this thread as well :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Apparently this will also be built on the GM/Monaro replacement chassis.

I really like it.




























500hp. 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Apparently this will also be built on the GM/Monaro replacement chassis.
> 
> I really like it.
> 
> ...


Saw piccies of that last week & it looks stunning 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Lush  & cheers
> 
> Gearbox is manual, watch has been bought, wifes A4 Cab is up for sale & investment property is still on the cards which is one of the reasons the wife has returned to work for a while. Also she's now in the GM club, as her company car is a Vauxhall Vectra SRI :?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

First off, commiserations with your wife for having to put up with a Vectra as a daily driver. I've used to drive these regularly and they really are awful. The steerings way too light and the gearchange rubbery, but the engines aren't bad the diesel is pretty good.

I'm now driving the Monaro on a regular commute through Hertfordshire, and loving it. There is no similarity to the Vectra whatsoever! As you know, the Monaro is a Holden developed in Australia, so if you're worried about badge snobbery (and you do admit to being a snob :roll: ) then change the badges for Holden ones as most owners have done. Joe public don't know what to make of the car when they see it, as it's a lot rarer than most BMWs/Mercs/Audis etc etc. It's also great fun outdragging these cars on the straights, the owners don't know what passed them, even more pleasing considering it's half the cost! It also handles really well on the bends I had a fun drive home tonight following an Asbo Focus :wink:

As to whether I'd buy one of these supercharged versions - well there is no doubt the performance is going to be massive - ideally i'd go out and buy one tomorrow but I'm going to stick with my current car for the time being. Reason being I'm actually very happy with the car as it is, I could easily bolt the supercharger on to my car (it is available as a kit) and do some suspension upgrades to bring it up to vxr spec (I already have the full race spec AP brakes all round) Plus I'd have to find quite a few Â£k to swap out my current car for a new 6.0 vxr and ive never been than keen on the body mods on the vxr, the wings and bonnet nostrils are not to my liking, I prefer my 'stealth' shape.

So I'm keeping my existing car for the time being and may embark on another set of mods soon.

Might be worth waiting to see if that Camaro eventually becomes a reality and available in RHD


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Lush  & cheers
> ...


Agree, agree & agree.

Vauxhall (GM) have made some excellent cars, the old Astra GTE 16V was a cracker, as was the Lotus Carlton & the current VX range, Monaro range & some of the funkier Astra's are fairly cool, however i think Vauxhall & i then think Cavalier, Corsa & Vectra (i guess plenty think that way), so it's not overall snob like behaviour it's just that among the corkers Vauxhall have launched, their are plenty of duffers as well & it's the duffers that spring to mind quicker.

As for Judiths Vectra, it's a 1.8 16V SRI so a proper donkey. You're right about the steering & gear change, the interior is so built to a budget it's almost laughable & the engine as gutless as one can get. Even the sat-nav & audio is a pile of shite (IMHO).

I've always liked the Monaro's & the fire breathing ones are an interesting package & as you say very few are seen on the roads. If i change the M5 with a large enough time gap before the hopeful arrival of my Pork, then the Monaro may well be a car i consider.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Might be worth waiting to see if that Camaro eventually becomes a reality and available in RHD


F***k that, is the Monaro, yours or the VXR available in LHD? 

Also Paul, there's no such thing as badge snobbery if you have the only car around


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> is the Monaro, yours or the VXR available in LHD?


Yes, but it's not as straightforward as you would think. The Holden Monaro was developed and built in Australia - a RHD country. It is available in LHD form - in the States as the Pontiac GTO - and as a Chevy Monaro in Saudi Arabia of all places. It is (was) only sold in Europe in the UK as the Vauxhall Monaro.

The generation 1 'cv8' (as mine is) has the 5.7 small block chevy V8 (329bhp std) and the 'smooth' body. The 'vxr' version has uprated suspension, a 382 bhp version of the same engine and a body kit. Generation 2 'cv8' has a 350bhp version of the 5.7 (with elecronic drive by wire throttle and a number of other revisions) and the 'vxr' (again with a body kit) has the 6.0 litre LS2 400bhp engine.

So yes it's a rare car (<1000 units total imported) and you'll only see them in Europe in the UK. There are one or two personal import LHD GTOs in Germany imported by US servicemen. If you're interested in mods/tuning there is shed loads of bolt on kit available in Australia and now in the UK via 3 specialist companies - wortec, lsv & monkfish.



> Also Paul, there's no such thing as badge snobbery if you have the only car around


 Very true


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice bit of info Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You 've certainly done your homework!

Holden is the "Opel" of Australia as we know Vauxhall in Europe, only with different models? Strange that, as Australia alone isn't too big to justify R&D for a car manufacturer...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently this will also be built on the GM/Monaro replacement chassis.
> ...


V. V. nice 

this weeks AutoExpress says its definately being released in UK - dont know how reliable that is tho :? i'd certainly consider


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

silkman said:


> Nice bit of info Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> You 've certainly done your homework!
> 
> Holden is the "Opel" of Australia as we know Vauxhall in Europe, only with different models? Strange that, as Australia alone isn't too big to justify R&D for a car manufacturer...


Yes - Holden is GMs Australian division. The company has been running since the '50s and Holden have always done a lot of r&d locally. Its always been though of as an Australian company and there is a higher level of brand loyality amongst Australians, compared to UK Vauxhall owners. Nowdays, some of the model range is directly related to the Europe/Uk Opel/Vauxhall range, although there are still several models unique to Australia. Up until around 1998, their Commodore saloon (loosley related to the UK Omega) still used an Australian design 5.0 litre iron block V8. From '99 onwards this was replaced by the US 5.7 all alloy V8 - a classic design that has been produced for years.

For the record - the 'vxr' variants of the Vauxhall Monaro, are the same as the 'hsv' (holden special vehicles) versios sold in Australia. HSV is a seperate tuning company - similar as AMG are to Merc.

In recent years Holden have expanded their export operations and have had a lot of success, notabily with the Pontiac GTO in the US, and the Monaro in the UK.

With the links now in place with Chevy in the US, and Vauxhall in the UK, things are looking interesting for the future, the more I look at that camaro, the more i like it.

The Monaro is actually now out of production (was first produced in Australia in 1998) although there are still a few unregistered vxrs around, some of which will be converted to vxr 500 / 600 spec as above. This will be a collectable car in the future, much like the Lotus Carlton is now.

Rumour is that the Monaro is to be 'replaced' in the UK with the next generation Commodore saloon (4 doors and six litres :roll: ) remains to be seem if Vauxhall will import it. There _may_ be a 2 door coupe version of this model but development has not started yet.

So it looks like the next Monaro model in the pipeline will be the 2 door Camaro. If looks as good as the prototype, I might well .....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

from Autocar:

http://www.autocarmag.com/News_Article.asp?NA_ID=222256

500 bhp out of the box for Â£36k 8)



Pistonheads said:


> Almost 500bhp!
> 
> Meanwhile the Vectraâ€™s big brother has had an even more dramatic power boost, thanks to a supercharger.
> 
> ...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

An absolute bargain 8)

I'll be having a little sniff when it reaches the roads.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Not for me I'm afraid.  Dunno what it is, it just say's no no me at the moment. Mind you I said that about the Focus and the R8 but I've warmed to them. :

PaulS, what's the economy like in that there Monaro? Or is economy not really the right word? :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Monaro economy :? highly variable :wink:

I've seen 30mpg on a long motorway cruise up the m1 at 6.00 am in the morning 

I've seen 15 mpg whilst stuck in London traffic :?

I've seen 28 mpg whilst cruising at 100 mph on the German autobahn 8)

I've seen 5 mpg at track days 

I'm now doing a regular 'fast' country commute ~ 40 miles, seeing 18 mpg average.

My conclusion is that it's most efficient when cruising at high speeds. Makes it the perfect autobahn stormer 

Bear in mind i'm running 430 bhp, different inlet & exhaust systems, and a custom ecu map, and a set of full race AP brakes :wink:

Standard Monaro has 329/350 bhp (mk1/Mk2) and a higher average economy.

So I'm pleased considering the 260 bhp Boxster I had only used to average 22 mpg.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

ResB said:


> Not for me I'm afraid.  Dunno what it is, it just say's no no me at the moment. Mind you I said that about the Focus and the R8 but I've warmed to them


Depends where you've come from I suppose. I've had a Porsche (Boxster S ), and totally appreciate the Porsche driving experience. Faultless ... to a point. I'd love to try a Cayman sometime it's got to be one of the worlds best handling cars ... ever. Had it not been for the Monaro I may have bought one.

However, there is a law of diminishing returns in motoring imo and Monaro provides much more rwd fun (and drag strip performance) compared to Porsche precision handling and finesse, for way less $$. Depends what you're after


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

ResB said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > V. V. nice
> ...


just wait till you see it in the flesh 8)


----------

